# Turbo



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Im in the process of turboing my ga16de. I have everything needed except the turbo,and manifold. I Probably have a lot of questions for one thread but any help would be appreciated. 

First when buying the gt28rs which exaust housing is necessary? A/R-.64 or .86. And is the style t28? 

Then the pipe goes from the exaust turbine to the downpipe that the o2 sensor connects to, is that something that can be custom made by a shop?

Lastly I believe hotshot supplied a replacment egr pipe with there kits that conects to there downpipe, how would i get or create such a pipe?

Thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

snoop said:


> Im in the process of turboing my ga16de. I have everything needed except the turbo,and manifold. I Probably have a lot of questions for one thread but any help would be appreciated.
> 
> First when buying the gt28rs which exaust housing is necessary? A/R-.64 or .86. And is the style t28?
> 
> ...


.64 or .86 works, depends on what you want power band wise. .64 will spool more quickly whereas the .86 will have more peak power overall. I have the .86 and would not change it, I LOVE the powerband, very linear and streetable. They are both T2 flanges so either will bolt to the same flange. 

That is a j-pipe and can be made by the same shop that makes the downpipe for you. Again for the EGR pipe you can have the shop that fabricates the DP for you...


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks alot wes


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Wes if you don't mind I have a few more questions.
Im trying to understand how you supply oil to the turbo and cool the disco potato.

So were does the other end of the coolant line go from the banjo fitting?

Is the oil line that comes from the oil pan connect to the top of turbo were you used the ristrictor fitting?

And what is the othe stainless steal line you have running to the turbo?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

snoop said:


> Wes if you don't mind I have a few more questions.
> Im trying to understand how you supply oil to the turbo and cool the disco potato.
> 
> So were does the other end of the coolant line go from the banjo fitting?
> ...


These things apply to all turbo's, not specifically to the disco potato. 

Oil feed goes on top of the turbo, that needs to come off of a line that has oil pressure, thus a line from the pan does not have pressure, you need to tee in to the oil pressure sending unit on the back of the block by the oil filter. 

The oil return/drain line comes off the bottom of the turbo and returns to the pan at the highest point possible. 

Coolant supply and return need to go in to the cooling system. Many different places to do this, Teeing in to the coolant line that runs from the throttle body is the easiest way to do this. 

Look at my site, I have quite a few pictures of fittngs and lines!


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

So from what im seeing.
The oil feed line comes from top of turbo w/ restrictor fitting and T's into sending unit.
The coolant supply goes from side of turbo (towards head) w/ banjo fitting and T's into cooling system.
The oil return goes from bottom of turbo to oil pan. What fitting are used there?
and coolant return goes from side of turbo (towards radiator) and T's into cooling system.

Thanks!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

snoop said:


> So from what im seeing.
> The oil feed line comes from top of turbo w/ restrictor fitting and T's into sending unit.
> The coolant supply goes from side of turbo (towards head) w/ banjo fitting and T's into cooling system.
> The oil return goes from bottom of turbo to oil pan. What fitting are used there?
> ...


Coolant supply and return do not matter in terms of direction. You can supply or return either side... 

The oil return line needs you to either use a bolt in AN fitting with stat-o-seals or have a bung welded in place on the pan. ATP turbo sells the oil drain fitting, restrictor, and feed line for the turbo, they also sell the banjo fittngs for the water lines. 

My site has a picture of the oil return that will give you a good idea of how it is run. 

notnser.com gallery

AN fitting with stat-o-seals in the pan, earls line with AN fittings for both ends, ATP drain flange.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Very helpfull picture.

What fitting are you using for the coolant return from turbo? It looks like a NPT to slip on hose.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

snoop said:


> Very helpfull picture.
> 
> What fitting are you using for the coolant return from turbo? It looks like a NPT to slip on hose.


I am using the banjo fittings from ATP turbo. That picture is old and does not show the current fittings... Here is a newer picture...

Coolant port 1
http://notnser.com/images/new/2-5-2005_turbo_update_4.jpg

Oil feed and coolant port 2
http://notnser.com/images/new/2-5-2005_turbo_update_5.jpg


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok so your using the banjo fitting on the coolant feed and return. So i'm confused. If the lines are T'd to the coolant system (say by the TB) wouldn't the turbo only be recieving coolant and not returning it. Is that how its sopposed to be or do you T the return line somewere else?

Thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

snoop said:


> Ok so your using the banjo fitting on the coolant feed and return. So i'm confused. If the lines are T'd to the coolant system (say by the TB) wouldn't the turbo only be recieving coolant and not returning it. Is that how its sopposed to be or do you T the return line somewere else?
> 
> Thanks


Think about what your saying. If the turbo receives coolant what would you do with the other port, block it off? There are two lines that go to the TB. Say you pulled one line off of the TB, the coolant comes from the back of the motor and gets pushed through the TB, so with one line off of the TB that line would run into and out of the turbo back to the TB.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

ohhhhh, gotcha that makes perfect sense.

Thanks for all your help wes.


----------

